# cold sores?



## kim2008 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi I wonder if you can tell me why you can take acliclover tablets for cold sores when you are trying to get pregnant?
Thanks
Kim


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kim,

Aciclovir is fine to take when ttc, also ok if you are pregnant too.

Maz x


----------

